# Tele/ CATV in line voltage pipe



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably one of the drunken legion members at the bar said, "Yeah, I can do that!".


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Easy there Marc... some of those people spent horrible days/nights protecting us while we lived normal lives. Lets not speculate who may have done the work, lets just say it is not permitted.
It could have been a cable person.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> Easy there Marc... some of those people spent horrible days/nights protecting us while we lived normal lives. Lets not speculate who may have done the work, lets just say it is not permitted.
> It could have been a cable person.


You're absolutely right, Pierre. That comment was colored by the fact that a few VFW's, Legion Halls, and similar private fraternal organizations are customers of mine, and I sure see some "stuff" that was done by the membership. I should have not have painted with such a broad brush.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

:whistling2: Yeah. A lot of those cable guys have problems that go beyond fat sisters and a grandma with the vapors :wallbash:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

We built a new break room last year for a Roadway Trucking hub.
The temp. break room was a trailor that had their vending machines and TV with the typical anteanna on the roof that we temp installed for them.

Well i guess reception wasn't so good one day so one of these dumb teamsters unscrewed the RG-6 cable that was couple to the anteanna cable, cut the pin out and taped in a AAA battery.

I couldn't believe it when I saw it, but I turned the TV on when I pulled the battery out and surprisingly it was actually helping somehow.


----------

